# Yikes! Heavy metal testing in dog food



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Heavy Metal Pet Food Testing Paper Published


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

ACK! I agree with the first reply to that article. They NEVER put any companies names out there! People will NOT take these studies seriously unless they have specifics! Irritating!!

But a scary fact indeed....  Thanks for sharing this article!


----------

